# Home made Grit feeder



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

This grit feeder was made using a wide mouth plastic jar from a kraft miracle whip container we buy at our local warehouse food club!








Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-04-19


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That works as long as the birds won't sit on it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

So far no problems works great no shovel nose birds wasting grit lol!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is that grit some that you buy or is it a mixture of different things?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

That grit is a bulk bag i bought which i added some charcoal to it, even though the mix contained some i added more!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Neat idea - thanks for sharing! I really like the visibility of the level of the grit.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thankyou glad you liked it!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Something that I use for my grit is one gallon milk cartons. I cut out the circles on the two ajacent sides away from the handle. You can use these for waterers etc. they have a handle built in. Most cartons have circles on them for a template on where to cut. I used these when I was a kid and did not have money for drinkers. 

Randy


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Not to be negative but from my experience, birds would perch on top then possibly cause the jar to fall to it's side and spill the grit.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cool idea, if they did perch,I guess you could always glue a funnel on top. the weight of the grit must keep it upright. I love your loft by the way. great pics in the other thread. keep us posted.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

ezemaxima said:


> Not to be negative but from my experience, birds would perch on top then possibly cause the jar to fall to it's side and spill the grit.....


Haven't had any problems as yet, the grit is heavy enough so as not to tip the container over even if a bird does try and sit there, I will be working on a funnel type of top when i get a chance!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> This grit feeder was made using a wide mouth plastic jar from a kraft miracle whip container we buy at our local warehouse food club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an update, yes the birds do sit on top now and then but there is no messing up the grit, not even once, so it doesn't need a cone top, it works fine just the way it is for your information!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I made several (3) from a little larger jar that I purchased from the dollar general store. They work great and no grit thrown all over the place.

George


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Just an update, yes the birds do sit on top now and then but there is no messing up the grit, not even once, so it doesn't need a cone top, it works fine just the way it is for your information!


good thing I like mayo, It may take awhile to get the jar but heck, better than spending $ on a store bought.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> That grit is a bulk bag i bought which i added some charcoal to it, even though the mix contained some i added more!


What brand/type of grit blend, and what type of charcoal do you add? Thanks. I need to get/make a better grit mix for my guys.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi, sorry I was busy, but to answer your question I use the Columbine grit with red stone from Siegel's and add the granulated charcoal from Foys www.foyspigeonsupplies.com
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog.html

Hope that helps!


----------

